# garage door opener ( Overhead )



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm having trouble with my two new remote control i bought for my older model Overhead garage door opener MFG Overhead model 556 year unknown 
Genie told me it's an old 390 frequency i ordered special remotes for this frequency GM3T-BX but they don't want to work either.
the safety lights are in alignment (THE LIGHT IS ON) and the door will operate fine with the wall button I called Genie and they tried but could not help they said to call Overhead Door co. 
I did,after 40 min on wait i hung up.
I have two questions for you DIY'S
1: will the two pressure buttons stop the remotes from working if too strong or too weak these are the two little screws next to the learn button By the way they won't budge either direction? oh ya I do not have dip switches on my main control head.
2: I read some where ( I think ) that someone had the same problem and they just replaced the wall switch with a remote receiver to work off the hand remote controls there by not using the circuit board receiver in the motor box unit programed the remotes to the Wall Console ? 
I looked up wall Consoles for sale, but it never says it will work off a remote and replace to main receiver.
I wish I was a better writer

robert75


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

? Do your remotes open and close your garage doors?


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

epson said:


> ? Do your remotes open and close your garage doors?


Thanks 
No they do nothing
The real trouble is the previous owner's remotes ( 2 ) were off brands and never worked .One no name the other a Chamberlain brand from "Big store "generic type.
I have watched so many youtube and printed out, so many ways to program a remote to my unit I could write a book? 
Nothing works I'm hoping the circuit board is ok ? $80.00 
So I'm looking at a wall unit that sends the same signal to the main unit. just like the wall button only receives a signal from a remote.
robert 75 :whistling2:


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok open up your unit and you will see pin codes. Open up your remotes and adjust the pin codes with the unit.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

epson said:


> Ok open up your unit and you will see pin codes. Open up your remotes and adjust the pin codes with the unit.


Hi thanks
I only have a learn button on the head unit to press and the green light blinks twice and off a few seconds then blinks again. does not change 
I got the red light then the green light on the remote that's it but again nothing happens. drat!!!!
I'm not at the home now and won't be there until probably Mon. or Tuesday

robert 75


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Here is an example of a complete remote/receiver setup that will replace the push button for your GDO and ignores the receiver board completely.
http://www.amazon.com/955D-Universa...34&sr=8-47&keywords=garage+door+opener+remote
The down side is that it costs almost as much ($50) as replacing the receiver board in your GDO. Maybe you can find one cheaper.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

chitownken said:


> Here is an example of a complete remote/receiver setup that will replace the push button for your GDO and ignores the receiver board completely.
> http://www.amazon.com/955D-Universa...34&sr=8-47&keywords=garage+door+opener+remote
> The down side is that it costs almost as much ($50) as replacing the receiver board in your GDO. Maybe you can find one cheaper.


:thumbup: Thanks Yes , yes This was what i'm looking for thanks Chitown Ken 
I have Amazon prime so I can have this very soon.
although I 
have read about the distance could be a problem some have added a very long antenna and solved this problem.
Thanks again :thumbup:
robert75


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Genie universal wall transmitter*

ChitownKen
Thanks 
I tried again for two hours to program my two new genie remotes yesterday. 
I called Genie and they had me call Overhead company direct,
they too were not able to help me so I found the Genie transmitter at Home Depot like the one you mentioned.
$54.00 it was the only one they had left. Talk about luck I noticed the box was tampered with so I asked to have it opened to inspect the parts content lucky me the remote was missing So they gave the unit to me at $25.00 and I already had purchased two new remotes last week I was very happy with this find.
I plan on setting everything up this weekend.
Thanks again for putting me on to this idea.

Robert :thumbup:


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Hope it works out for you. Great deal on the open box product. Good thing you checked it before purchase. Had gone the replacement receiver route for my dad's Craftsman opener when the receiver board failed and was no longer available.


----------

